# 16 y/o. how over is it?



## MitDenJungs (Feb 7, 2019)

16 y/o, 5'8'', nigger lips, how over is it?

b4 u comment on my bf, im a gymcel and i dont want to even risk not getting at least 1 more inch because i decided to diet and lose bf (im 20lbs overweight, but like 5lbs or more is muscle)

i just started mewing. is there any hope?


----------



## Autist (Feb 7, 2019)

Post your entire face


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 7, 2019)

Autist said:


> Post your entire face


too disgusted to even look in a camera or mirror


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 7, 2019)

what is this subhumanity i am looking at


----------



## SW01 (Feb 7, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> too disgusted to even look in a camera or mirror


how are we meant to rate when all we can see is half a lip and a half a jaw


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 7, 2019)

Subhuman


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 7, 2019)

SW01 said:


> how are we meant to rate when all we can see is half a lip and a half a jaw


well i want to know if my jaw can be fixed or if not if its that bad as it is



ZyzzReincarnate said:


> what is this subhumanity i am looking at





AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Subhuman


----------



## Phad (Feb 7, 2019)

How ur features look separate is different than how they look on a face as whole. Best if u post the whole face


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 7, 2019)

Stop with these

"8 yo, how am i fucked?
My pics are in the CIA site. Hack it to see them"


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Post whole face wtf is this nigga


----------



## Kenma (Feb 7, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


>



   
Do you want answers or not?


----------



## qwep (Feb 7, 2019)

Omg youre young you still have time to grow into your looks. Just take showers and therapy in the meantime and in a few years youll still be virgin!


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks fine to me but I need the full face


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 7, 2019)

tired of these fucking newcel retards coming in asking for ratings and stuff but are literally the most scared fucking shaking in their fucking booties motherfuckers on planet earth. yes bro, you want to be told you're not ugly, or good looking, but you're scared of finding out ur ugly like most people are. i dont wanna see this fucking forum flooded by pussboi crybaby shaky retards anymore its starting to piss me off


----------



## Nibba (Feb 7, 2019)

Even rotting I mog this entire forum


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> tired of these fucking newcel retards coming in asking for ratings and stuff but are literally the most scared fucking shaking in their fucking booties motherfuckers on planet earth. yes bro, you want to be told you're not ugly, or good looking, but you're scared of finding out ur ugly like most people are. i dont wanna see this fucking forum flooded by pussboi crybaby shaky retards anymore its starting to piss me off


Prohormone rage. Bed time ? for u birthday boy ??


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 18644
> 
> Even rotting I mog this entire forum
> 
> Prohormone rage. Bed time ? for u birthday boy ??


Even this?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> Even this?
> View attachment 18645


Nope never he's sooooo hot ?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nope never he's sooooo hot ?


Would you eat his baguette for free?


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nope never he's sooooo hot ?


I cream my boxers everytime I look at his big pretty boy skull and strong brow ridge ??


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

Coping said:


> I cream my boxers everytime I look at his big pretty boy skull and strong brow ridge ??


Damn we're literally down-tistic but I love you dumb motherfuckers @Psychonaut


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

qwep said:


> Omg youre young you still have time to grow into your looks. Just take showers and therapy in the meantime and in a few years youll still be virgin!


I'm in the process of instaling a shower head over a garden house attached to a few cannisters of water that I will carry daily. Also patenting



ZyzzReincarnate said:


> tired of these fucking newcel retards coming in asking for ratings and stuff but are literally the most scared fucking shaking in their fucking booties motherfuckers on planet earth. yes bro, you want to be told you're not ugly, or good looking, but you're scared of finding out ur ugly like most people are. i dont wanna see this fucking forum flooded by pussboi crybaby shaky retards anymore its starting to piss me off


No, if I knew I wasn't ugly then I wouldn't post here. I'm not some fucking chad bluepilled fuck constantly acting depressed and looking for validation from everyone. I want to know if this is fixable. Due to the fact that I sleep with an open mouth I'd presume, my jaw is grown mostly downward. I want to know if there's any fix besides surgery or if it's possible it will fix itself or how I can sleep with my fucking mouth closed



Psychonaut said:


> Looks fine to me but I need the full face





Phad said:


> How ur features look separate is different than how they look on a face as whole. Best if u post the whole face


will do tbh



Guess What? said:


> Stop with these
> 
> "8 yo, how am i fucked?
> My pics are in the CIA site. Hack it to see them"


neger



Nibba said:


> View attachment 18644
> 
> Even rotting I mog this entire forum


Good for you chad


----------



## VST (Feb 8, 2019)

Lol, how are we supposed to be able to tell?
It's like me taking a picture of my big toe expecting people to visualise my face based on it and a short description of some of my features.

Post your entire face or don't bother.


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

VST said:


> Lol, how are we supposed to be able to tell?
> It's like me taking a picture of my big toe expecting people to visualise my face based on it and a short description of some of my features.
> 
> Post your entire face or don't bother.


my jaw is my best feature tbh. comparing a jaw and chin to a big toe is low iq postmaxxing

i will post the whole face tho


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

16 y/o how over is it


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> 16 y/o how over is it
> View attachment 18671


stop gigamogging, im trying to cope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> stop gigamogging, im trying to cope


I was just mimicking you with that stupid pic in the OP lol


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I was just mimicking you with that stupid pic in the OP lol


you removed 2 years from my lifespan in the process


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> you removed 2 years from my lifespan in the process


How did I do that little man


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> How did I do that little man


-5


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> -5


Is that what you rate yourself?


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Is that what you rate yourself?


my skin is putrefying, im logging out


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> my skin is putrefying, im logging out


Peace


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

16 yo how ogre is it


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 8, 2019)

U subhuman post ur face and blur ur eyes wtf are u afraid of






Nibba said:


> 16 yo how ogre is it
> View attachment 18672






gre


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> U subhuman post ur face and blur ur eyes wtf are u afraid of
> View attachment 18673
> 
> 
> ...


tonite when i get home from fucking stacy at a frat party finish playing my video games


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 8, 2019)

Just pm people if you're too high inhib to post on a thread. Don't blur your eyes, they're like one of the most important parts of your face.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> tonite when i get home from fucking stacy at a frat party finish playing my video games


I thought you were logging out and peacing out but no you come back to bulli


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> 16 y/o, 5'8'', nigger lips, how over is it?
> 
> b4 u comment on my bf, im a gymcel and i dont want to even risk not getting at least 1 more inch because i decided to diet and lose bf (im 20lbs overweight, but like 5lbs or more is muscle)
> 
> i just started mewing. is there any hope?





MitDenJungs said:


> 16 y/o, 5'8'', nigger lips, how over is it?
> 
> b4 u comment on my bf, im a gymcel and i dont want to even risk not getting at least 1 more inch because i decided to diet and lose bf (im 20lbs overweight, but like 5lbs or more is muscle)
> 
> i just started mewing. is there any hope?



Fuck you stormfrontcel . You are bluepilled asf if you aren't lipmaxxing.

Thick muscular well colored lips are a chad trait.




















@Nibba look at this dude. He hasn't taken the lip pill.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Fuck you stormfrontcel . You are bluepilled asf if you aren't lipmaxxing.
> 
> Thick muscular well colored lips are a chad trait.
> 
> ...


It's over for him ngl if he does that except the gift given to him


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Fuck you stormfrontcel . You are bluepilled asf if you aren't lipmaxxing.
> 
> Thick muscular well colored lips are a chad trait.
> 
> ...


good bone structure + thick lips = meekmaxxed chad
gay bone structure + thick lips = niggerlipmaxxed creepy virgin

JFL if you arent aware of the pillar of the black pill


Psychonaut said:


> I thought you were logging out and peacing out but no you come back to bulli


dont mind dying earlier. im a masochist i guess


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> dont mind dying earlier. im a masochist i


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

im already in the process of making an incels.is account tbh



Nibba said:


> View attachment 18707


J U S T B E C O N F I D E N T

Tbh no one ever said that to me even. I don't get any sort of compliments at all


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> J U S T B E C O N F I D E N T
> 
> Tbh no one ever said that to me even. I don't get any sort of compliments at all


I never told you to be confident retardo. If anything you need double jaw surgery. Now stop crying like a baby and man up


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I never told you to be confident retardo. If anything you need double jaw surgery. Now stop crying like a baby and man up


why is it double?

also,
> man up
JFL


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> why is it double?
> 
> also,
> > man up
> JFL



Make that account on cuckcels already


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Make that account on cuckcels already


JFL im just going to continue coping with video games and shit


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> why is it double?
> 
> also,
> > man up
> JFL



It's a surgery. Look up double jaw surgery. You're better off on jaw surgery forums.
Yeah u need to quit crying like a bitch and do something. If anything you're being the soyboy bitch here. Quit crying dog


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> It's a surgery. Look up double jaw surgery. You're better off on jaw surgery forums.
> Yeah u need to quit crying like a bitch and do something. If anything you're being the soyboy bitch here. Quit crying dog


JFL

i looked it up but its gonna take like a decade to save up for it if i even manage to get a job. ill definitely save up for it though, but what about my eyes and nose and lips and shit. cause if i get a jaw surgery and it's not enough then I'd rather not

also im not crying nigga but its easier for you to think about it since youre a chad


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> JFL im just going to continue coping with video games and shit


Meh I guess that's a good plan as well. Play Nier Automata.


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Meh I guess that's a good plan as well. Play Nier Automata.


weeb


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> weeb


Still mog you


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Still mog you


tbhngl


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> JFL
> 
> i looked it up but its gonna take like a decade to save up for it if i even manage to get a job. ill definitely save up for it though, but what about my eyes and nose and lips and shit.
> 
> also im not crying nigga but its easier for you to think about it since youre a chad


Then start mewing and chewing. 
>ause if i get a jaw surgery and it's not enough then I'd rather not
Beggers can't be choosers. You have nothing to lose


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Then start mewing and chewing.
> >ause if i get a jaw surgery and it's not enough then I'd rather not
> Beggers can't be choosers. You have nothing to lose


already did and I grew my masseters quite a lot. my face used to be pretty long

also i have money to lose tbh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> already did and I grew my masseters quite a lot. my face used to be pretty long
> 
> also i have money to lose tbh


How do you still have a potato jawline then. You need surgery
If you don't get it I really could not care less but it would help you


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> How do you still have a potato jawline then. You need surgery
> If you don't get it I really could not care less but it would help you


idk bruh i guess so

also how's my eye area and how can i improve it (besides the obvious dark circles under them)


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> idk bruh i guess so
> 
> also how's my eye area and how can i improve it (besides the obvious dark circles under them)


Clean up the eyebrows a bit. My eyes are like that since I'm a sleep deprived med student. Just get more sleep


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Clean up the eyebrows a bit. My eyes are like that since I'm a sleep deprived med student. Just get more sleep


is there surgery for eyes? or maybe if you get zygo implants does it help give you good eye area?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> is there surgery for eyes? or maybe if you get zygo implants does it help give you good eye area?


Your eyes are fine your jaw is the problem I promise


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Your eyes are fine your jaw is the problem I promise


thanks. also should i get the fat under and above my lips removed? im 100% sure going low bf wont get rid of them


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> thanks. also should i get the fat under and above my lips removed? im 100% sure going low bf wont get rid of them


What bf are you at? Lifting honestly improved my face it used to be flat and round as shit I was an incel until 17.5ish at least


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> What bf are you at? Lifting honestly improved my face it used to be flat and round as shit I was an incel until 17.5ish at least


i have no idea how to calculate that. i estimate from my extra 20 pounds, half is fat and half is muscle. ive been gymcelling for a few months and it's really easy for me to grow muscle currently

also theres that jeff calaviere guy that has it too and he's low bf


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> really easy for me to grow muscle currently


Dude gymmax constantly. You're mesomorph you can be very aesthetic


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Dude gymmax constantly. You're mesomorph you can be very aesthetic


will do


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 8, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> No, if I knew I wasn't ugly then I wouldn't post here. I'm not some fucking chad bluepilled fuck constantly acting depressed and looking for validation from everyone. I want to know if this is fixable. Due to the fact that I sleep with an open mouth I'd presume, my jaw is grown mostly downward. I want to know if there's any fix besides surgery or if it's possible it will fix itself or how I can sleep with my fucking mouth closed


DO YOU NOT GET WHAT I JUST FUCKING SAID? 
YOU
ARE
UGLY
AND THAT IS WHAT EVERYONE WILL TELL YOU, BECAUSE ITS TRUE.
this isnt incels dot is where just being average people will call you a chad and give you a fake ego boost you deformed fuck


----------



## fobos (Feb 8, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> DO YOU NOT GET WHAT I JUST FUCKING SAID?
> YOU
> ARE
> UGLY
> ...


Whats your problem dude


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 8, 2019)

fobos said:


> Whats your problem dude


go cry about it


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> DO YOU NOT GET WHAT I JUST FUCKING SAID?
> YOU
> ARE
> UGLY
> ...


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 8, 2019)

fobos said:


> Whats your problem dude


roid rage


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 8, 2019)

dotacel said:


> roid rage


undistinguishable from foid rage


----------

